# Camminare insieme



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fino a poco tempo fa, collegavo l’atto di camminare al pensiero e alla scrittura. Del resto, non c’è movimento umano più intellettuale, e tutta la letteratura intorno a questo tema lo dimostra. Il tuo passo rivela il tipo di curiosità che hai per il mondo, ai tuoi piedi non puoi mentire. Io, per esempio, sono un flâneur, anzi una flâneuse, e mi riconosco in una precisa tradizione. Non sono ambiziosa, le mete non mi interessano, preferisco perdermi per arrivare al dunque, scoprire una strada nuova per caso, distrarmi per emozionare la mia attenzione.
Ma ultimamente mi sono accorta che questa metafora si può allargare. Non è mica necessario viverla in termini così solitari. Camminare insieme, per esempio, è un dialogo. Come ogni dialogo muto, come ogni dialogo puramente fisico, ti mette di fronte a una verità anche quando non vuoi. Se ci fai caso, il tuo modo di camminare insieme a qualcuno dice tutto sulla relazione che hai con l’altro. C’è chi è troppo nevrotico e tende a stare sempre qualche metro davanti a te, anche se tu gli corri dietro. Chi si stanca e si ferma e si trascina e, tenendoti sotto braccio, ti frena. Chi si appoggia, magari senza accorgersene. Chi ti strattona sempre in qua e in là, perché non sa andare dritto. E c’è chi ha il tuo stesso passo.
Quando riconosci un tuo simile camminando con lui, senti una specie di scossa che parte dall’asfalto e ti arriva dritta alla testa, attraversandoti intero. E’ un piccolo corto circuito che ha il valore di un’epifania: forse hai capito qualcosa in più sul rapporto. A volte il ritmo comune è così naturale che ti dimentichi che stai camminando con qualcuno. Ti viene in mente solo quando ti serve una mano per tirare fuori qualcosa dalla borsa e allora ti ricordi che la tua mano è impegnata a stringerne un’altra. Ti volti e non ci credi, senti il bisogno di controllare. Effettivamente è così: non sei solo, c’è una persona che sta avanzando con te. Ti spunta un sorriso, sei un po’ sorpreso.
La direzione non conta e nemmeno lo spirito del camminare. Tu puoi essere un flâneur e l’altro può essere uno che ha bisogno di avere una meta. Se il ritmo funziona, può cominciare anche lo scambio. Una volta si punta un traguardo e quella dopo ci si perde insieme, perché no.
Dopotutto, per costruire una bella andatura di coppia bisogna attraversare terreni diversi, e neanche tanto metaforicamente: infilare i piedi nella sabbia, sperimentare sentieri tortuosi di montagna, sgambettare veloci al freddo per raggiungere un ristorante o camminare pigramente per il centro di una città per far passare il pomeriggio. Saltare pozzanghere, sudare sotto la calura estiva, sostenersi quando si scivola, scendere dandosi il braccio almeno un milione di scale. Se non ti annoi a camminare con qualcuno in silenzio, hai davvero qualcosa da dire a quella persona.
Un caro amico che viene dall’Iran un giorno mi ha insegnato un proverbio persiano. Dice: «Per conoscere realmente qualcuno ci devi mangiare, dormire e viaggiare insieme». Io aggiungerei «camminare».
*

Caterina Bonvicini


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Che bello.... grazie...


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9479 ha detto:
			
		

> Che bello.... grazie...


Cipollina, qui ormai sei come a casa tua. Quasi quasi apro un blog solo per te


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

In realtà hai anche un altro lettore, che non compare nel "contatore presenze", ma a cui passo tutte le cose che mi piacciono di più.

Alcune volte concordiamo, altre no. Spero che gli piaccia questa del camminare...


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che bello!!! 
Fammi sapere se ha gradito


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Dice che ha gradito immensamente, e che si trova in completa sintonia


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Wow, caspita! :sonar:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Gennaio 2014)

omg, Leda... anche tu doppiozero? cioè, voglio dire, come per zerocalcare... non è che ho una personalità sdoppiata?


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

Non è ch'io escluda affatto che né io né te siamo portatrici sane di personalità multiple, ma non ho afferrato quale eventuale elemento di conferma tu abbia tratto da questo mio post in particolare 
Attendo lumi!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Gennaio 2014)

Leda;bt9486 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è ch'io escluda affatto che né io né te siamo portatrici sane di personalità multiple, ma non ho afferrato quale eventuale elemento di conferma tu abbia tratto da questo mio post in particolare
> Attendo lumi!


http://www.doppiozero.com/

Il pezzo che hai riportato io lo lessi su FB, da cui seguo questo blog


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica;bt9489 ha detto:
			
		

> http://www.doppiozero.com/
> 
> Il pezzo che hai riportato io lo lessi su FB, da cui seguo questo blog


Anch'io ho trovato il brano su fb, ma in una pagina diversa.
Che i nostri gusti si somiglino e convergano, però, non mi stupisce... e neanche a te, immagino


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

La metto qui nascosta nascosta....

***********************************************


La notte d'estate è grumolata di stelle
non so come mai, ma mi sembrano più belle.


C'è un girotondo nel cielo, io lo so, c'ero davvero.
C'è un nascondino nel cielo, chiudo gli occhi e li riapro.
Ci sono geometrie nel cielo
ma è passato un bambino
e le torri son cadute giù.


E non so che rumore facciano
le stelle
mentre rotolano via
ma io le seguo -tlank!tlank!- in salti di olio e di aria compressa,
aggrappata alla Via Lattea
a raccogliere galassie.


E' fredda la notte d'estate
e ha ragione Tibor, amore mio,
il vero calore non viene dalle stelle
ma dalla tua pelle.


----------

